# Party for 30 people



## jessica0627 (May 5, 2014)

Hi All! I have agreed to do a party for approx. 30 people and I am trying to get an idea of how much meat I will need. They have requested pulled pork, chicken thighs and a small amount of ribs.

Normally I would do around 20 lbs of pork butt for that many people but seeing as they want 3 meats and seem to want to keep the bill fairly cheap I am hoping for some suggestions. Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 6, 2014)

Speaking from experience, baby-back ribs go fast and everyone seems to like them, so plan on a couple for everyone, then chix thighs seem to go pretty well also, but not like ribs. Depending on the crowd, some folks always like PP and will have that with other meats when provided.

-4 slabs of BB ribs = 52 ribs, or just shy of 2/person: alternate (less $/lb and more bang for the buck): cut Spares (4 slabs) to St Louis Style and smoke the trimmings to cube-up and add to smoked beans);

-10 lbs of thighs will be approx 22-26 (depending on size) = just under 1/person;

-10 lbs of pork shoulder (~6.5lbs cooked) = roughly 3.5oz/person;

The above should give you leftovers if you have several sides like beans (especially loaded beans), slaw, tater salad, garden salad, maybe steamed veggies (smoked would be even better), etc. Don't forget the rolls...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Have a GREAT smoke and a fun party!!!

Eric


----------



## demosthenes9 (May 7, 2014)

forluvofsmoke said:


> Speaking from experience, baby-back ribs go fast and everyone seems to like them, so plan on a couple for everyone, then chix thighs seem to go pretty well also, but not like ribs. Depending on the crowd, some folks always like PP and will have that with other meats when provided.
> 
> -4 slabs of BB ribs = 52 ribs, or just shy of 2/person: alternate (less $/lb and more bang for the buck): cut Spares (4 slabs) to St Louis Style and smoke the trimmings to cube-up and add to smoked beans);
> 
> ...


If you go St. Louis style, I'd only use the very thin "trimmings" in the beans.  I cut the part with all the cartilage up into nice chunks for eating in place of rib bones.  Would give you a couple of extra servings of meat.


----------



## jessica0627 (May 8, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback! Sounds like I would have ended up with way to much pulled pork if I had followed my initial thoughts. She wanted to purchase her own rolls so I advised her to get smaller ones in order to eliminate waste.

Thanks again!


----------

